# Help! 3 broken ribs and broken clavicle.



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

How does one take care of self??? Home health care. Tough for my significant other. Being a caregiver and having your own life are tough. Trying to be mindful of my physical state and both of our mental states. 

Thanks, 
Court


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

You just do it. If you can't take care of yourself and cant' afford a private nurse then you have to rely on significant other or family members to pick up the load. It's part of being a family. They take care of you when you can't, you take care of them when they can't. One of the hardest things about being in that patient position is the guilt you feel for disrupting everyone else's lives.

Ribs and clavicle. Hurts, but you'll prevail


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry man, that's rough. Get off the opiods ASAP or you may have a bigger problem. Did an ortho look at the clavicle? What did they say?


----------



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Procter said:


> Sorry man, that's rough. Get off the opiods ASAP or you may have a bigger problem. Did an ortho look at the clavicle? What did they say?


Yes, opioids are not my favorite. My clavicle needs surgery. Just going to try to stay positive. Do what I can. Get off drugs 3 days after surgery. See ortho on mon.

Tough one

Courtney


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

With rib fractures, especially three adjacent, opioids are an important treatment component. Too much chest pain = lack of deep breathing/hurts to cough = pneumonia or similar respiratory complications. I'd recommend staying on the narcotics until your pain can be managed with ibuprofen or similar anti inflammatory drugs.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Good point. I'm not a doctor, but perhaps medical cannabis is an option given the need to maintain respiratory health.

According to one study, 1 in 5 who take 10d of opiods end up dependent long term. I'd prefer pneumonia to those odds.

https://arstechnica.com/science/201...ply-of-opioids-1-in-5-become-long-term-users/


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Shouldn't need 10 days of narcotics. If it goes beyond 5 days, usually less, multi-level intercostal nerve blocks would be used as well as interscalene block for the clavicle fracture, if necessary.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

How did it happen?


----------



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

I was going down a shoot rather fast to cross a big arroyo. There was tons of loose sand and I must have not been far enough back. I flew over the bars and felt everything break. 

I was in the arroyo alone and my boyfriend wouldn't be home until 8pm. I called for help, but no one came. I made the choice to get up and get help which I did in a excruciating manner. I was in the hospital for 1 night, but find myself in really bad pain again. Back to the hospital? Excruciating to get up in any fashion.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Back to the hospital for pain control.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Court#1 said:


> I was going down a shoot rather fast to cross a big arroyo. There was tons of loose sand and I must have not been far enough back. I flew over the bars and felt everything break.
> 
> I was in the arroyo alone and my boyfriend wouldn't be home until 8pm. I called for help, but no one came. I made the choice to get up and get help which I did in a excruciating manner. I was in the hospital for 1 night, but find myself in really bad pain again. Back to the hospital? Excruciating to get up in any fashion.


Gods, that's terrible. I'm sorry this happened to you. Do you have family nearby at all?


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

I was in a bad ATV accident last November. I had a broken sternum, 4 ribs, clavicle, and three fractures in my back so I feel your pain. I had to spend an overnight in the hospital due to some internal bleeding. I didn't take any prescription pain relief when I got out the next day and relied only on Motrin. Had to spend lots of time in a recliner as it hurt to move at all. Unfortunately it just takes some time to feel better. My GF was a big help in taking care of me too.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a tough fall, but luckily bones heal nearly perfectly. 

Is the bike ok at least?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Court#1 said:


> I was going down a shoot rather fast to cross a big arroyo. There was tons of loose sand and I must have not been far enough back. I flew over the bars and felt everything break.
> 
> I was in the arroyo alone and my boyfriend wouldn't be home until 8pm. I called for help, but no one came. I made the choice to get up and get help which I did in a excruciating manner. I was in the hospital for 1 night, but find myself in really bad pain again. Back to the hospital? Excruciating to get up in any fashion.


Yikes.

I was riding alone last Sunday and riding up a hill, came across a rock that made a nice little jump across a very small stream if you were heading down. I stopped and thought about doing it, despite years of riding I'm not very experienced in jumping. But being alone and somewhat remote, decided it wasn't worth taking a chance on. You have to be careful if you're out by yourself.

Hope you heal up well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

I am considering going back to a hospital associated w/my ortho.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Please take good care of yourself. I hope your boyfriend is very supportive.

No matter what, forget about the bike. I can't even believe someone would ask about the bike, given the nature of your post.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DirtyHun said:


> No matter what, forget about the bike. I can't even believe someone would ask about the bike, given the nature of your post.


Yeah, levity is an awful thing.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Go to the ER, explain the pain you're having. Suggest the possibility of nerve block injections rather than narcotics. Intercostal blocks are pretty simple and many ER doctors can do it. If not, they can call the anesthesiologist on call. Worst case scenario, they could admit you for pain control today and you see the anesthesiologist or pain specialist for injections tomorrow. 

This scenario varies somewhat from hospital to hospital. Hopefully yours isn't one that is so freaked about opioid overprescription criticism that they don't actually treat peoples' acute pain, and it's one that has a non-narcotic pain control program.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

DirtyHun said:


> Please take good care of yourself. I hope your boyfriend is very supportive.
> 
> No matter what, forget about the bike. I can't even believe someone would ask about the bike, given the nature of your post.


Why? The OP will ultimately heal up and be fine, and the bike will ultimately need to be fixed and/or ridden. It's condition is a completely reasonable question since she's going to, someday soon (hopefully) want to ride it again.

I cracked a couple of ribs a couple of weeks ago. The condition of my expensive bike was more concerning to me than my own injuries, if for no other reason, I could ascertain any necessary repairs that might be needed while I was recuperating. Fortunately, it only needed a derailleur adjustment, and I was back on the bike in a week.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah, levity is an awful thing.


Yeah, when someone is hospitalized and reaching out about pain, it sure is.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> Why? The OP will ultimately heal up and be fine, and the bike will ultimately need to be fixed and/or ridden. It's condition is a completely reasonable question since she's going to, someday soon (hopefully) want to ride it again.


Because it's BS when someone is hurting and asking about that.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

DirtyHun said:


> Because it's BS when someone is hurting and asking about that.


YOU think that. I think it's an important question.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> YOU think that.


That's right. Have you seen any response she's made to the question about the bike?

THINK is the key word here. She's hurting. Who gives a f*ck about the bike right now.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DirtyHun said:


> Yeah, when someone is hospitalized and reaching out about pain, it sure is.


Humor is a proven aid to healing and survival. Dourness kills.

@Court#1- injuries like yours are a major setback and not very fun to say the least, keep in mind that you will be fine relatively soon though and the broken bones will become just a memory. Been there, done that.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

DirtyHun said:


> That's right. Have you seen any response she's made to the question about the bike?
> 
> THINK is the key word here. She's hurting. Who gives a f*ck about the bike right now.


I sure as hell did when it happened to me.

Your concern is very PC, certainly. Bravo. You're a very compassionate man.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

DirtyHun said:


> Please take good care of yourself. I hope your boyfriend is very supportive.
> 
> No matter what, forget about the bike. I can't even believe someone would ask about the bike, given the nature of your post.


Lighten up dude. I expressed sincere empathy multiple times on this thread. I've been through a major clavicle break and, yes, levity is an important part of recovery.

If OP were in a coma or something, and there was some question as to future recovery, you're correct that would be inappropriate. But everything she's described is fully recoverable and frankly you're overreacting.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheers, folks. I simply worry about people with very serious injuries who have expressed fears and concerns immediately after the accident. Could be because I've been riding motorcycles for about ever as well. When someone goes down, we never worry about the bike until long after the healing has commenced.


----------



## jaredbadams (Apr 7, 2005)

Court, Sorry to hear about your accident. Two years ago, I went over the bars riding at Winter Park and broke four ribs, my right collarbone, and was knocked unconscious. I don't remember anything about the accident except waking up mid-mountain and not knowing how I got there from Virginia where I live. Luckily, my concussion wasn't very bad in that I didn't have any lasting effects much beyond the first day, but what was most difficult was dressing and going to the bathroom with so many broken bones. Prescription pain killers tend to make me sick, so I took 6-8 Advil a day to get through the pain, and found that sleeping in a recliner at night put less strain on my ribs and clavicle. I stayed in the recliner for about three months and then shifted back to the bed. Depending on how well you surgery goes, you'll be looking at a couple of months of discomfort and the only good advice I have, in addition to sleeping in a recliner, is to take your rehab seriously. If your PT says to push through it, then push through it. You'll get better faster and are more likely to find your previous level of fitness. Best of luck.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Great response. 

I hope she's doing OK.


----------



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Doing better today. Slept horribly however. 

Note: FD rescue has my bike. Just glad it wasn't stolen! Think I will sell it and start over 

Ribs: ugh. 3. Not my favorite. Collar bone keeps floating around. Lots of pain. 

Positive: walked around block slowly. Blood flow is important. Letting go and asking for help. Vulnerability is key to any good relationship. 

Goals: get surgery yesterday and begin recovery!!! Work hard, but follow instruction and find patience. Want to go ride today. Just not a option. 

Will keep all posted on the journey. Thanks all for thoughts, assistance, and even disagreement. It's what makes us human after all. 😉

Oh yeah: Dislike- going to bathroom, trying to pick something up from the floor, sleeping, trying to get dressed or putting my hair in a pony tail. Cooking, cleaning. Etc


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad to hear from you, Courtney. You sound better today. I am wishing you as fast a recovery as possible, and less pain every day.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Valium for about the first week helped me immensely when I broke a rib. It does a great job as a muscle relaxer, is relatively non-addictive and takes enough of the edge off that ibuprofen could handle the pain, though one broken rib is nothing like what you have.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Been there - did my collar bone (and 5 ribs because I landed on my own arm).

It sucks to get broken like that, but you actually sound more positive already. Arms overhead was almost impossible for me for quite awhile. Try to be a patient patient. 

And if you need to hire someone to cut your grass, for example - or you just decide to let it go for a couple months - it's no biggie.

I did all I could to stay on my feet and keep moving as soon as moving was not agony. Basically immobilized my upper body. It eventually developed into 10 mile trail runs as lung capacity/rib flexibility improved - so silver lining.

Heal well!

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bummer. Sending healing vibes.

I empathize with you, Court. I had a bad crash 2 years ago and had to be airlifted to a trauma centre, (coincidentally where I work) and spent a few days in acute care with polytrauma.... including broken ribs. It was important to manage the pain. I took the painkillers prescribed... I was glad once I was finished because they made me severely constipated  

I also remember how much it hurt to inhale and exhale... that's 20 times a minute! The worst part is trying to get out of bed in the morning. My first goal when I got home from the hospital was to have a shower each day. You probably have already realized that there is no comfortable position, it hurts no matter what way you sit, lean, stand or lay. It took awhile for that pain to die down but I was able to go back to work in 5 weeks (my arm in a sling to support my shoulder)

If you are finding that a cough is painful you can try this: 

Take a deep breath, hold for 3 seconds and do about 3 breaths in a row. This will get lots of air into your lungs making your cough more effective. Then, while holding a pillow tightly to your ribs either cough, or huff. A huff is when you make a short sharp exhale, like if you were trying to fog up a mirror. You can do it with a big breath or smaller breaths depending on what is more effective for you.

Good luck... your bones will heal


----------



## Court#1 (Sep 9, 2017)

I got surgery today. 8 screws and a plate. Had a nerve block and hydrocodone. The nerve block cleared and my pain is back up really high and I have a bad headache. Hence, I am in the ER AGAIN.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

That is all good news, except for the pain. Hang in there, Courtney!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

how are you doing?


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope she is much, much better.


----------

